# farmall 300 hydraulics



## racer23u (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 1954 farmall 300 with live hydraulics mounted on the timing cover. Should this tractor have enough hydraulic pressure to run a wood splitter? I tried it last night and only got the wedge in 1 inch before it squealed the hydro. could there be something wrong with my tractor or is it just not big enough for the splitter??
Thanks


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

You may want to go with a separate pump and tank...
http://www.princehyd.com/Default.aspx?tabid=40


----------



## racer23u (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks.

A local guy told me today that I am running too thin of hydraulic oil. The system was full of water, so I flushed it and replaced the fluid with universal hydraulic fluid. He says I should use a non detergent 30 wt oil in it since it is a low pressure pump. Does this sound right?, or what should it have in it for fluid??


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum racer23u!

Do you have an owners manual? If not I would call a dealer and get some indication of what the manufacturer recommended before I change the hydraulic fluid. The size of the tractor is not the problem it is the quantity and pressure of the hydraulic fluid to the ram. Most logsplitters run on a 5-8hp engine. The tractor has plenty of power. If everything on the tractor is working I would check to make sure the ram is not leaking inside at the seals. 

Andy


----------

